# Create a Container Herb Garden



## Paula1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks. Very helpful!
Looking forward to my first herb garden


----------



## Robyn (Apr 14, 2012)

You can plant herbs so close together?


----------



## Dawn_Walker (Dec 7, 2014)

When is the best time to plant?


----------

